# Nachwuchs



## Vera44 (6. Aug. 2010)

Hallo!

Madame Butterfly hatte auf der Laichbürste abgelaicht. Ich habe sie in ein Aquarium getan. Nun kann man schon die Fischis erkennen! Also, packt die Lupe aus dann könnt Ihr gucken!


----------



## Goldi2009 (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo Vera,

na das ist ja ein süßer Nachwuchs! Wie groß sind die Fische? Oder ist es nur einer? Jedenfalls allerliebst.

Viel Spaß bei der Aufzucht!


----------



## Clovere (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

schöööööööööööööööön 
wünsche dir viel Glück und Spass mit ihnen. Werde sie ja bald sehen......*freu*


----------



## Vera44 (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo!

Auf den Bildern ist Jumbo zusehen. Er ist ca. 2 cm klein. Alle anderen sind zwischen fast unsichtbar und 1,5 cm. Vorhin habe ich 17 Stück gezählt ( von 70 ?? ) Naja, jedenfalls scheinen alle Vegetarier zu sein. Leibspeise ist es in den Algen zu wühlen. Das angebotene Futter, ganz gleich was es ist, beachten sie kaum. Ich hoffe das ändert sich noch. Bei meinen Diskusbabys war das ganz anders. Die haben sich immer aufs Futter gestürzt.

@Elmar,
das nehme ich jetzt als Zusage.


----------



## Vera44 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo!

Nun sind die Kleinen schon besser zu sehen. Ab wann sieht man eigentlich ob es Butterfly werden??????


----------



## buddler (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

hallo!
gratulation zur neuen aufzucht.
ich hab auch einige junge kois im aquarium gehabt.allerdings sind die die im teich verblieben  um das dreifache größer als die stubenkois.auch bei ständiger fütterung.ich hab sie dann doch lieber wieder alle zurückgesetzt.mal gespannt was so durchkommt.
gruß jörg


----------



## Vera44 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo Jörg!

Im Teich hab ich ja auch noch welche. Nur sind sie zur Zeit nicht zu finden!? Die Laichbürste hab ich  nur ins Aquarium getan weil mein Liebling die Butterflydame abgelaicht hat. Den Wachstum dieser Kleinen wollte ich gerne mitverfogen. Ob es auch Butterfly werden weiss ich nicht da sie Jungs ja "normale" Koi sind. Ich denke vielleicht holen die "Hauskoi" im Winter wieder auf, weil sie da ja wärmeres Wasser und auch Futter haben. Oder was meinst Du?????


----------



## buddler (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

hallo!
na der überlegung bin ich noch gar nicht gefolgt
da magst du recht haben.ich hab noch einige kleine jungs in meinen miniteichen.die werden auch im winter reingeholt.mal sehen wer dann das rennen macht.
gruß jörg


----------



## Vera44 (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo Jörg!

ja im Frührjahr kommt dann die "Stunde der Wahrheit". Im Teich kann man den Wachstum nicht so gut verfolgen. Jetzt bin ich der Meinung dass die Zwerge täglich wachsen. Zuerst haben sie kein Futter angenommen sondern nur die Algen gefressen, egal was ich gegeben habe. Nun haben sie sich auf zerkrümeltes Flockenfutter eingeschossen. Das ist ihr absoluter Favorit. Naja wenns ihnen am besten schmeckt!? Wenn Du Deine Zwerge im Winter reinholst kannst Du ja auch beobachten wie sie sich entwickeln. Bis dahin ist ja noch ne Weile und es sind dann schon richtige Fische. Bisher hatte ich nur Goldfischnachwuchs. Davon jede Menge. Beim Umbu dieses Jahr haben wir alle Goldis verschenkt und haben nun ausser den Shubis nur noch Kois im Teich. Mal sehen......


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo Vera!

Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Freu mich auf Samstag. Hast Du PN bekommen?


----------



## Vera44 (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hi Ellen!

PN ist angekommen! 
Wir :freu:freu:freu:freu uns auch!


----------



## Vera44 (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo!

Ich habe die Doku wohl etwas vernachlässigt. Die Kleinen sind zuerst in ein 80er Becken ins Wohnzimmer gezogen, nachdem die Diskusbabys ausgezogen sind. Im Januar dann in ein 500l Becken. Die Kleinen sind nun zwischen 4 und 10cm groß. Außer Schecki  mein Sorgenkind, ist erst 3 cm. Allerdings ist er auch der einzige rot/weiße.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hi Vera,
die sehen aber echt schick aus 

Und das die Einfarbigen mehr wachsen ist völlig normal

Bin gespannt was daraus wird


----------



## Joerg (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hi Vera,
sind ja schöne dabei. 
Auf dem 2. Foto der sieht aus wie meine 3 Shiro Muji. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Uhh echt toll  !

Viel Spaß mit dem "Nachwuchs".


----------



## Vera44 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo!

Wir haben heute morgen die 2 kleinsten Fischis aus dem Teich geholt. Wassertemp. 10°. Bis heute abend habend wir das Wasser auf 19° gaaanz langsam aufgewärmt. Nun haben wir die 2 bei die Zwerge ins Aquarium getan. Die haben wir im Spätsommer mit ca. 10 cm gekauft. Und nun der Hammer, die sind gerademal 2-3 cm größer als Jumbo und Minimax. Wenn Ruhe eingekehrt ist mache ich mal Bilder zum Vergleich. Jumbo und Minimax sind ca. 14cm.


----------



## Vera44 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo!

Heute  mal wieder ein paar Bilder von den Koikindern. Die beiden aus dem Teich haben sich eingelebt und es ist etwas Ruhe eingekehrt. Wahnsinn ist, die beiden die ich aus dem Teich dazu gesetzt habe sind ja ca. 1 Jahr älter als Jumbo und Minimax. Auf den Bilder kann man sehen dass sie fast gleich groß sind. Die Bilder sind zwar nicht sooo gut geworden , aber man kann was erkennen.


----------

